
Golang, how dare you handle my checks! [Go2 design critique] - networkimprov
https://medium.com/@mnmnotmail/golang-how-dare-you-handle-my-checks-d5485f991289
======
networkimprov
Link summary: The Go2 draft design for error handling (check/handle) has 7
significant drawbacks.

